# PDF in DIV Container anzeigen



## CikoNo1 (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ein PDF in einem DIV-Container, ohne Frame bzw. I-Frame, anzeigen zu lassen

Liebe Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## Adi | tmine (21. Februar 2007)

nein ich glaube nicht,... 
Hier findest du Infos zu dem div Tag. 
http://de.selfhtml.org/html/referenz/elemente.htm#div


----------



## Maik (21. Februar 2007)

Hi,

zunächst einmal benötigst du das object-Element, um die PDF-Datei in einem HTML-Dokument einzubinden, und dieses könntest du dann in einem DIV einsetzen.


----------

